# New Skeeter '07 ZX Bay and 22v price???



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I am sniffing around for a bay boat and really like the Skeeters. A local Dallas dealer has "new" never in the water ones so I went to take a look. '07 22 ZX Bay w Yamama F250 for $35k and '07 22V w Yamaha F250 for $43K. Fairly loaded, just need electronics. I was a bit surprised and thought these would be discounted a LOT more. Looking for something in the 25-30K range. These prices seem high to you guys ? I would certainly prefer the V over the ZX.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get with Legendary Marine, they just became a Ranger dealer not to long ago and are getting a ton of factory repo's in all the time. Ranger Bay is one of the best riding bay boats made for the money. They have a year or so old models that are brand new for alot less than a new one, plus you have a local dealership to do any warranty work that is needed.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. Anyone on the PFF work at Legendary?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Contact Todd Royal of Legendary. He runs the Destin location. He's the man over there. 

Todd:850-259-9991

Tell himJimmy Jimenezsent you.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure about the price, but I can tell you Skeeters are great boats. I owned a Skeeter bass boat and would love to have it back. They really hold their value and with the right motor will out proform ANYTHING on the water.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 2000 model 22. It has been a great boat. As far as price I paid 31K in 2000. That was a brand new boat, no electronics. Yamaha 225 OX-66 Saltwater series engine.

I have been offshore 25 miles in 6' seas and never felt at risk. It is a very heavy boat and very stable. So much so that themanufacturer rep said trim tabs were of no value to add which I took with a grain of salt (didn't believe him). To his point, people moving around the boat while underway don't change the attitude of the boat much at all. It must be because of theaft half of the hull design. 

I agree that Ranger makes a great boat and I have nothing but good things to say about Legendary. I boughtmy Century from the dealer in Gulf Shores.


----------

